# turkey tail/ beard plaque?



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

have looked in makenzie and van ****. Is there any other supply companies?


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

is anyone willing to help?


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

go to taxidermy.net

click on suppliers.

check there.. good luck!

there you will find :

wasco
research
mckenzie
vandykes
ronald carter
and many many many more suppliers that most carry panels.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

http://www.taxidermy.net/suppliers/panels.php

if you scroll all the way to the bottom you will find the big companies that supply EVERYTHING... the top portion of the list are smaller companies you might want to help support as well... who are strictly woodworking companies.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks Jersey Jay


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

So I decided that I would save alot of money by making my own plaques. What do you think for a first try? honest opinions appreciated


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

looks good. I made mine so that it holds one tail spread and multiple beards.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

Looks GREAT! I do have a question. How will you hang the beard?


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

mathewdbl_lung said:


> Looks GREAT! I do have a question. How will you hang the beard?


I drilled both boards and sandwiched the meat part of the beard between the two boards. The bigger plaque is for my friends tom from a couple years ago. I did get it finnished tonight and will have pictures posted tomorrow of it on here so you can check back about the same time tomorrow night and see it. I really like how it turned out. Tomorrow I'm also going to make one for my jake that I shot this year with a shelf for my broadhead to sit on.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here's the finished product.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

got another one done now just waiting for the tail and beard on my jake to dry. Should be sometime this week.


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

The broadhead on the shelf is a nice touch......but could get pricey:nixon:


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

Got it done sooner than expected.



















I am fortunate enough to have my man cave right in my living room. Doesn't bother the wife at all.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

I agree with the broad head getting pricey but i retire my broadheads after each kil anyways. the only ones that get reused are the one that either don't get shot or miss their mark.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

The broadhead on the shelf is a nice touch


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

not bad just need to get the tail more open next time.


----------

